# Bachelor Party ideas



## Jeepfisherman

I rented a lodge on Pete Marquette river at barothy lodge. Couldn't have been happier. Fancy and expensive but by the time you split it up over that 12-15 that they sleep comfortably, it's not bad at all. Half the guys rented salmon guides, the other half played a round of golf. Grilled steaks and drank beer upon return.


----------

